# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Shed cleaning time

## kyratshooter

Like many small holders, homesteaders and folks with more stuff then they can justify owning I have one shed that got out of control over the past year.  I stacked stuff in there and threw stuff on top of the stack and finally one day I threw one too many things and the whole thing came tumbling down and I mumbled some unprintable phrase and walked away.

Next time I looked in there the wasps were thick as thieves and no telling what kind of snakes and spiders were deep into housekeeping under that junk.  

I walked away again and mumbled something about my back hurting and cleaning it up after the weather cooled down and the vermin froze.

We have had three straight days with the temperature not rising above 50, and the nights at freezing, so it is time to make the plunge into the rubble and clean that shed out. 

I am especially motivated right now since there is a workbench in there I have not seen in two years and I am missing a .36 Colt Navy revolver.  It might just be in disassembled pieces on that workbench.  I do not know why I would have been working on it out there but I sure can not find it anywhere else on this whole place.  It has to be somewhere!

----------


## hunter63

I have been working on my garage this fall.....

Started with a yard sale find....set of 4 stackable plastic bins.....for $1 buck....
Wanted that to add a shelf  to get off the floor in the cargo trailer, I have started using as a garage for one of the 4 wheelers....

Lady had a table 4'x2' with heavy duty casters, built from unistrut  and 3/4 plywood.....was listed for $5 bucks....she wanted it gone... so paid $5 bucks for both.
Need room for it, so redid all the power tools under my main bench.....just make it easier as I don't have to crawl under to get out a tool.

Now I need to  clean out the back, in front of the vehicle's area.......
Need to dig out the wood stove a bit and check pipes....(wood stove thread prompted that)

Older leaf blower (done messing with it) and 2 cycle snow blower(done messing with that as well).... are headed out to the curb....both gensets are going on the doilies I bought for the gate build...so will be wheeled back in that spot.

Also loading "go to The Place" stuff.....In the truck.....Hoping to get out there when mamma catches up on the Doc'in....next week.

Always something.....and starts a chain reaction.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I don't understand what you are talking about.

My barn/shop is perfectly organized and neat.

I know exactly where everything is and I have no trouble locating anything I need.

----------


## kyratshooter

I think you might be kidding but I am not sure.

I do know people that keep everything in its place and wash their cars weekly.

Sure sign of a sick mind!

----------


## randyt

shed cleaning = treasures....need any help?

----------


## hunter63

> I don't understand what you are talking about.
> 
> My barn/shop is perfectly organized and neat.
> 
> I know exactly where everything is and I have no trouble locating anything I need.


You don't have enough stuff ....yet.

----------


## Rick

I know exactly where everything is too. Getting to it is another matter altogether.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  I know exactly where things are...................somewhere in there.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I have (had) three 10x12 storage units.  Last week someone cut all (as in all 80 unit locks) the locks but as far as I can tell took nothing.  Anyway, it forced my hand at doing the deed that has been needing doing for a long time.  I have about 90% of all that stuff in the garage.  10% has already hit the bottom of the burn pit.  Only about 1/3 of it is mine.  2/3 belongs to two of my sons and they have been put on notice that their mother wants her garage back.  I am starting the process of going through all my stuff and my goal is to half it (at least volumewise anyway).  This was unplanned the week before deer season starts.  I am in high gear on this project.

Alan

----------


## kyratshooter

Man are you out of your Texan mind?

You can't start a project like that the week before deer season!

----------


## hunter63

My ex-sister in law always did......

One wednesday before opening day....she torn out the entire kitchen.....suspect it was to prevent him for going.....need to stay home and finish it.
Did I mention she was an EX sister-in-law......he divorced her.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Believe me I wouldn't be doing it at all right now if it wasn't for the prospect of it all getting strewn all over the storage unit parking lot. If I could get hold of the lock cutters .....

If the Series wasn't on, I'd be working on it right now.  I'll be through by Thursday PM and have a good supply of Brownie Points racked up as well.  

I won't be thwarted.  Even with Dr. appointment and a screw sticking in my left rear truck tire, I will prevail.  It'll all come together.  Even with the bases loaded and one out, something the Astros can screw up, I think I coulda got a hit.

Alan

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I think you might be kidding but I am not sure.
> 
> I do know people that keep everything in its place and wash their cars weekly.
> 
> Sure sign of a sick mind!


Trust your gut feeling.

Actually, it's sort of half-organized.  I recently started going through and putting it in some semblance of order, moved some shelves out from the wall for easy access to both sides, put up a big french cleat wall close to my work bench (Wranglerstar-style). THings are better, but you'd never accuse me of being OCD if you saw it.

----------


## kyratshooter

Can't clean the shed today, cold and rainy.

But I did get to wondering, as long as I have most of the junk out of there I might want to adjust the tilt of that shed.

It's leaning a bit due to gravity, apparently unstable ground, and the 45% slope it occupies.   

Out of plumb vertically about an inch in four feet.

----------


## hunter63

> Can't clean the shed today, cold and rainy.
> 
> But I did get to wondering, as long as I have most of the junk out of there I might want to adjust the tilt of that shed.
> 
> It's leaning a bit due to gravity, apparently unstable ground, and the 45% slope it occupies.   
> 
> Out of plumb vertically about an inch in four feet.


Nothing good can come of this.......The chain reaction is starting.......
Just saying.

----------


## kyratshooter

This shed was already here when I bought the place.  It is on 6"x 6" pillars set in concrete and it was hanging in there pretty well until the county ran a sewer line about 3' in front of the downhill side.  

It appears that digging weakened the clay subsoil that was holding everything together and the leaning began about that time. 

Time is not on my side with this one.  If it continues to tilt I may have to disassemble the structure and move it to a new foundation.

----------


## rebel

My friends wife sold furniture. Her busiest week was deer hunting opener. Go figure.

----------


## hunter63

Side note......got about a half of the garage project done........

Rolled out the old snow blower and leave blower to the curb....at 3:10....was gone by 3:25...
Guy was trying to start it on the curb ...Duh...if it was running, did he think it would start?.....LOL

Anyway, started raining...so finished up for today.....

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'm halfway there too.  Dr. cleared me in record time, the screw in the tire hadn't gone all the way through, and I won $100 on a scratch off.  I worked like crazy today, cleared half the garage and cut the total box count in half.  I'm quitting while my luck is holding.

At it again tomorrow.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

Good plan....quit while you are ahead.........

----------


## randyt

every once in a while I'll rummage around my sheds, never know what I'll find in there. Just the other day I came across a old wooden tobacco sorting tray along with a tobacco planter. I have four sheds, five barns, a garage and a basement. In addition to that my ancestors never threw nothing out. Just the other day I scrounged up my .308 chamber reamer, it still had the invoice in the box. It cost 11 bucks

----------


## Rick

I've got a better fix. Put a door on the down hill side. When you put stuff away put it in on the up hill side. When you need something just open the door on the down hill side and it will come out by itself. No muss, no fuss. Sort of a Kentucky vending shed.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I've got a better fix. Put a door on the down hill side. When you put stuff away put it in on the up hill side. When you need something just open the door on the down hill side and it will come out by itself. No muss, no fuss. Sort of a Kentucky vending shed.


Or a "Fibber McGee shed".

----------


## crashdive123

Think bottle jack and cinder blocks.

----------


## hunter63

Did the DD garage with 2 X 12 bolted thru the wall....and 2 high lift jacks....slow and easy with blocking.
Had to bring up west wall and front corner....about 12"

----------


## kyratshooter

I found the solar panels!  

They were buried under the second layer.

Have not seen them for a couple of years.  I need to get them hooked up to the deep cycle battery to power the lights if I lose current this winter.

The change over to LED bulbs means that I can light the entire house off a 1k inverter with power to spare.

----------

